# Scorecard explanation...



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I had my very first game of golf today. It was alot of fun. On the scorecard under the yardage for the hole is a Handicap number. What is this number?

For example:

Men's yardage on hole 1 is 70.
Under that it says Handicap 16.

It was a fun day. Hitting just off the green was harder than any of the other shots. How do you do it?!?  I was using mostly my 7 & 9 iron and my pitching wedge all day long.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

16th hardest hole for that course. the #1 handicap is the hardest hole for that course


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

thor said:


> 16th hardest hole for that course. the #1 handicap is the hardest hole for that course


No. That is NOT how a course is *properly* handicapped. For one thing, the hole handicaps are usually staggered between the front and back nines, i.e. #1 handicap is on the front nine, #2 is on the back, etc., so that all the odd numbered holes are on the front side. 

And the handicapping is not done strictly by difficulty (note the bolded statement below). When doen properly, the handicap ranking refects the relative need for a bogey golfer to require and additional stroke to match a par golfer on that hole, with other considerations included in the decision. Here is the policy as defined in the USGA Handicap Manual: 



> The following procedure is recommended for allocating handicap strokes. The procedure is not mandatory because it has minimal effect on handicaps. Good judgment is of prime importance because no formula can cover conditions on every golf course. The Handicap Committee should review the course hole by hole, bearing in mind that the basic principle is to equalize the abilities of players at different handicap levels. Men's and women's stroke allocations will usually be different because their needs to equalize holes will come on different holes. Common sense will dictate how closely the recommendations may be followed. A handicap stroke should be an equalizer and should be available on a hole where it most likely will be needed by the higher-handicapped player to obtain a half in singles or four-ball match play. *Difficulty in making par on a hole is not an effective indicator of the need for a stroke*.
> 
> In allocating the order of handicap strokes to the 18 holes of a golf course, consideration should be given to the likelihood of the strokes being equalizers rather than winning strokes. To accomplish this objective, the following guidelines are recommended:
> 
> ...


----------

